# ftp



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

hey i have bulletproof ftp software and no-ip

i have set up the ftp and eveerything. but the problem is only i can access it..my friends cant...what am i doing wrong..do i have to make it public or something?

also i have a bt voygaer 2100 wireless router....i have port forwarded it.

basically help a noob create a ftp :d

thanks 

sorry if this is in wrong forum.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What port did you forward? Can you PING your FTP server machine from the Internet by the NO-IP name? What exactly is the error when you try to connect?


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

i am not sure if i have set it up properly to be honest...any way you could sort it out for me via remote assistance or something? 

cheers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I really only provide support in the forums, solving the problems one-on-one would be way too time consuming. Our goal here is to give you enough help so you can solve the problem, and learn something in the process. :smile:


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

ahh okay..well can u guide me to create my ftp then!

this is my port forward screen on router...its a bt voyager 2100.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/rollmesome/Clipboard01.jpg

this is my no - ip thing and the bulletproof software....so whats my ftp link tht i should give other people!!! i dun get it!
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/rollmesome/2121.jpg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if the IP address of the machine with the FTP server is 192.168.1.2, the router appears to have the port forwarded. The resolution of the other picture wasn't sufficient for me to read anything on it. The URL that you choose at NO-IP is the one that you should give for external access. Try going to Network Tools and PING your public IP address and the NO-IP URL, let us know what the results are. Cut and paste the results from those tests and post them here.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

well i dunno..might be wrong....cause the ip keeps changing doesnt it.... what do i need to do to get a static ip?

TraceRoute to 172.200.253.61 [omers.no-ip.info]
Hop	(ms)	(ms)	(ms) IP Address	Host name
1	0	1	1 66.98.244.1	gphou-66-98-244-1.ev1.net
2	1	0	0 66.98.241.16	gphou-66-98-241-16.ev1.net
3	0	0	0 66.98.240.15	gphou-66-98-240-15.ev1.net
4	1	1	1 38.99.206.177	-
5	87	2	201 38.112.35.237	g4-0-0.core01.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com
6	6	7	6 66.28.4.97	p5-0.core01.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com
7	7	7	6 154.54.2.22	p1-0.core01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com
8	9	10	9 154.54.11.134	verio.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com
9	9	9	9 66.185.133.93	pop1-dls-p3-2.atdn.net
10	10	10	9 66.185.133.80	bb1-dls-p0-0.atdn.net
11	32	32	32 66.185.152.13	bb2-chi-p4-0.atdn.net
12	39	39	39 66.185.152.143	bb2-nye-p6-0.atdn.net
13	107	107	107 66.185.152.140	bb2-loh-s1-2-0.atdn.net
14	123	121	121 66.185.136.243	pop2-loh-s0-1-0.atdn.net
15	121	121	121 66.185.143.70	accessl2-los-s0-2-0.atdn.net
16	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out -
17	121	122	121 195.93.17.174	rt-lostf14.proxy.aol.com
18	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out -
19	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out -
20	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out -
21	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out -

Trace aborted.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

Ping 172.200.253.61

[omers.no-ip.info]

Timed out
Timed out
Timed out
Timed out
Timed out
Timed out
Timed out
Timed out
Timed out
Timed out

Average time over 10 pings: 0 ms




again same problem...heres the pic tht wasnt clear before.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps you need to configure your router to return pings to do the PING tests.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

okay done tht...

update: hey good news..people can connect now..the program says ip xx.xx.x.x
is trying to connect

one problem though..its keps disconnecting users..

(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > sending welcome message.
(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 220 rollmesome
(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > USER anonymous
(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 331 Password required for anonymous.
(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > PASS ********
(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 530 Login or Password incorrect.
(000009) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > disconnected.
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > sending welcome message.
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 220 rollmesome
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > USER anonymous
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:41 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 331 Password required for anonymous.
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:42 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > PASS ********
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:42 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 530 Login or Password incorrect.
(000010) 20/03/2006 22:01:42 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > disconnected.
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > sending welcome message.
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 220 rollmesome
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > USER anonymous
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 331 Password required for anonymous.
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > PASS ********
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 530 Login or Password incorrect.
(000011) 20/03/2006 22:05:34 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > disconnected.
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > sending welcome message.
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 220 rollmesome
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > USER anonymous
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 331 Password required for anonymous.
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > PASS ********
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 530 Login or Password incorrect.
(000012) 20/03/2006 22:05:35 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > disconnected.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > sending welcome message.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 220 rollmesome
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > USER rollmesome
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 331 Password required for rollmesome.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > PASS ********
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > logged in.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > 230 User rollmesome logged in.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > OPTS utf8 on
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > 500 Unknown command.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > SYST 
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > 215 UNIX Type: L8
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > SITE help
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > 500 Unknown command.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > PWD 
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > 257 "/" is current directory.
(000014) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000014) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 421 No more connection allowed for this IP.
(000014) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connection failed : Someone with the same IP is already connected.
(000014) 20/03/2006 22:05:56 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > disconnected.
(000015) 20/03/2006 22:06:10 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000015) 20/03/2006 22:06:10 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 421 No more connection allowed for this IP.
(000015) 20/03/2006 22:06:10 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connection failed : Someone with the same IP is already connected.
(000015) 20/03/2006 22:06:10 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > disconnected.
(000016) 20/03/2006 22:06:30 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connected to ip : 192.168.1.2
(000016) 20/03/2006 22:06:30 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > 421 No more connection allowed for this IP.
(000016) 20/03/2006 22:06:30 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > connection failed : Someone with the same IP is already connected.
(000016) 20/03/2006 22:06:30 - (not logged in) (88.109.183.6) > disconnected.
(000013) 20/03/2006 22:06:33 - rollmesome (88.109.183.6) > disconnected. (00:00:37)



this is the log.....
the password is abbasi

and username is rollmesome

but theftp doesnt recognise it....i even allowed anonymous connections but it wont let anyone connect

thanks for all ur help so far btw!!! much appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I tried pinging your URL, and it times out. It resolves to 172.143.14.252.

Perhaps a different FTP server is called for, I don't know anything about the Bulletproof package. I've used GuildFTPd and FileZilla here.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I tried pinging your URL, and it times out. It resolves to 172.143.14.252.
> 
> Perhaps a different FTP server is called for, I don't know anything about the Bulletproof package. I've used GuildFTPd and FileZilla here.



sorry..i turned it off over night..pleasse try it whenever u can now..will leave it on


if it asks for username and password..its 

rollmesome
abbasi


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i tried just now, and i can't get a ping response either.

EDIT: unless your ip changed.

i got a response from 172.143.242.95 (the address the forums says you are using at the moment.)


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

yea but shouldn the no-ip thing do tht...cause it checks when my ip changes....basically it keeps a static one...!

or no?

any link to a newbies guide to ftp anywhere?

oh try pinging omers.no-ip.info


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Seems to work now! :smile:


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Seems to work now! :smile:


thanks!!!

so how did u access it...via internet explorer?

cause when people access it via internet explorer...it asks for username and password but it keeps rejecting it..

enjoyed family guy?

edit: my freind jus tried with IE no luck...but with command prompt it worked..jus copied your picture commands...but how do u download...i know u type LS for directory...how do u donwlod of directory..cheers.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

rollmesome said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> so how did u access it...via internet explorer?
> 
> ...



nevermind...figured everything out...thanks alot for ur help!!!!!!!!!

stil one thing..it doesnt open with IE thouhg..just ms dos.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't try IE, let me try it now.

No joy, but it no longer works from DOS either, so that's not a surprise. I guess it's not running.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

rollmesome said:


> nevermind...figured everything out...thanks alot for ur help!!!!!!!!!
> 
> stil one thing..it doesnt open with IE thouhg..just ms dos.


You might need to change your Internet Options on the Advanced Tab. Check the box that says Use Passive FTP.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

its already ticked...

johwill: yea sorry i turned it off....will leave it on now for few dayss. check anytime.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I can't get it to work with IE either. Dos works fine though. I would bet that FileZilla would work fine as well.

FireFox Works Perfect!!!!! :sayyes:


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

Squashman said:


> I can't get it to work with IE either. Dos works fine though. I would bet that FileZilla would work fine as well.
> 
> FireFox Works Perfect!!!!! :sayyes:



nice one..thanks alot guys!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try setting the server options to passive mode, sometimes that helps IE connect.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

how would i do tht?


also how did u enter my ftp in firefox

if i try entering the ftp in firefox..it jus says error 421 password incorrect...it doesnt even ask for it !!! :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Firefox may be trying to anonymously connect, I don't use it, so I can't say.

The passive mode is setup in the FTP server configuration, again I don't use that server, so I'm not sure exactly where to tell you to look. Here's a link on setting up your server, and they mention how to configure passive mode. http://www.nexcess.net/hosting/support/tutorials/ftp/bpftpindex.php


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

cheers i set tht up...

can u try it now.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

heres a screenshot

wha should i change passive port range to?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Still no joy, doesn't accept the password. I'm out of ideas, unless you want to change the server you use.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

mmm sure as long as it doesnt cost much....

jus tell me what to do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You could try FileZilla. You could also just point anyone that you want to connect to you to one of the many free FTP clients. :smile:


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't think it gets an easier than this one to setup.
http://www.pablosoftwaresolutions.com/
http://www.pablosoftwaresolutions.com/html/quick__n_easy_ftp_server.html

I have no problems connecting to your ftp with FireFox. I just put in ftp://omers.no-ip.info/ and it asked me for a username and password.


----------



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks..it works with firefox...i always thought IE was rubbish anyway..

thanks guys!!! appreciate it!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Dec 7, 2005)

Was there a solution to this problem besides using FireFox instead of IE.. I'm running into the same problem with it not accepting the password.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think that was the solution.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Dec 7, 2005)

Acutally I think the solution is to Allow 'deny logon locally' in the DC Policy. Or atleast thats what Microsoft's TechNet suggested.. I did not get to test this theory yet.


----------

